# Pierpont Watch



## mirrorman (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a Pierpont watch I have - its a manual wind with the day and date around the dial with a pointer - black face - and small seconds dial at the 6 o'clock position

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

What sort of help do you require ?


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 27, 2008)

mirrorman said:


> Can anyone help me with a Pierpont watch I have - its a manual wind with the day and date around the dial with a pointer - black face - and small seconds dial at the 6 o'clock position
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> I would like to know a little more about the brand and the watch and its history


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mirrorman said:


> mirrorman said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me with a Pierpont watch I have - its a manual wind with the day and date around the dial with a pointer - black face - and small seconds dial at the 6 o'clock position
> ...


use Google mate-- tinternet :thumbup:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> mirrorman said:
> 
> 
> > mirrorman said:
> ...


I also have one of these and cant find much info, didnt want to create a new thread so here goes


----------

